# Chariot Achskupplung und Weber Polygoneinsatz?



## __Stefan__ (20. März 2012)

Leider gibt es kein "Biken + Familie/Kinder" Unterforum hier, von daher probiere ich es mal hier. Passt von der Zielgruppe her am besten.

Bei zwei meiner Rahmen sind die Ausfallenden so geformt, dass ich die Chariot Achskupplung nicht plan anbringen kann. Ich habe am Ausfallende gerade so viel Platz, das der Schnellspanner-Kopf (wenn man das so nennt) vom Durchmesser her hin passt.
Ich bräuchte also ein Distanzstück zwischen Verbindungstück und Ausfallende. Man könnte sich da einen Weber Polygoneinsatz bzw. Vedrehsicherung als Lösung denken. Kann man so was machen oder gibt es vielleicht bessere Alternativen? Weber wäre für unseren Fuhrpark zu teuer.


----------



## trifi70 (20. März 2012)

Wie wird denn im Original die Verdrehsicherung realisiert? Ähnlich wie bei der Burley-Kupplung durch Riffelung, Haftreibung und hohe Klemmkraft?

Kann mir vorstellen, dass sich da was Drehen und Fräsen lässt. Problem ist wie man die Sicherheit garantiert. Hersteller sehen so Eigenbaulösungen nicht so gerne   Unbedingt Schnellspanner mit längerer Achse nehmen!

Was sagt eigentlich ZweiPlusZwei dazu?

Ich würde Weber nehmen. Präziser: wir haben Weber. Allerdings aus Komfortgründen. Bei Dir könnte es die einzig sichere Lösung sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (21. März 2012)

Danke für den Input. Weber ist für uns nicht finanzierbar. Unsere beiden Mädels haben doch ein ziemliches Loch in mein Fahrradbudget gerissen.

Nach dem Erwerb des notwendigen englischen Vokabulars (hooded dropout, hitch cup) bin ich auf Empfehlungen dafür gestoßen:
http://www.biketrailershop.com/wandertec-quick-release-spacer-p-1564.html

Sehe da keinen Unterschied zur direkten Montage ans Ausfallende.


----------



## trifi70 (21. März 2012)

Das "Loch" kennen wir auch. Glaubt man Erzählungen anderer Leute, hält das wohl noch ne Weile an 

Steht zumindest da: auch für Chariot und auch stapelbar. Ist eigentlich nur eine simple Unterlegscheibe. Findet man möglicherweise auch hierzulande im Baumarkt. Längerer Schnellspanner wird erwähnt, habe ich bei mir auch benötigt mit der Weberkupplung.

Hab nochmal die rumliegende original Burley Kupplung angeschaut. Da ist nichtmal eine Riffelung, einfach glattes Alu. Da sollte eine Zwischenscheibe in der Tat nichts ausmachen.


----------



## supernase (29. März 2012)

Frage hast du einen Scott Rahmen?
Das Problem hatte ich bei meiner Frau auch man kann da oberhalb der Achse etwas vom Rand der Kupplung abfeilen dann klappt's. Stabilität dürfte nicht viel verloren gehen, da man zwischen Achsmitte und Hängeraufnahme unten kein Material wegnimmt.


----------



## __Stefan__ (30. März 2012)

Danke für den Tip. Ja wir einen kompletten Scott Fuhrpark. Muss ich mir mal anschauen, wenn das Teil endlich da ist. Für die erste Zeit kann ich auch mit meinem 90er Jahre Diamond Back ziehen. Meine beiden Kleinen sind mit je 5.5kg ja auch noch nicht so schwer.


----------



## supernase (30. März 2012)

Wenn du möchtest kann ich dir gerne Fotos per e-Mail schicken dann siehst du wie ich es gemacht habe. Das Material ist sehr hart und widerstandsfähig falls du Zugriff auf eine Schleifmaschine hast erleichtert das einiges.


----------



## __Stefan__ (31. März 2012)

Fotos sind immer gut! Danke!


----------



## supernase (26. April 2012)

Hallo Stefan
ich habe nun die Bilder hochgeladen. Ich hoffe sie helfen dir weiter.
Grüße
Wolfgang


----------



## __Stefan__ (27. April 2012)

Super! Mal schaun'g ob das bei mir auch passt. Mittlerweile ziehe ich den Karren aber eh nur mit meinem 90er jahre Hobel. Geht auch. Aber wenn der Schnee hier mal weg ist, dann soll's ja auch mal hoch gehen.


----------

